# Rocky is not feeling well since yesterday..



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The day before yesterday, which was Wednesday, I bought a bottle of Pet Dental by Four Paws at Petco. He doesn't let me brush his teeth, so I thought adding this to his water would be good. I put it in his water that night. 

Yesterday morning, he seemed fine and happy, but I didn't give him breakfast because I was leaving early and would be back early in the day. I did give him his usual treats to hold him over.

I left to go out Christmas shopping and when I got back I noticed he threw up in the bathroom on the throw rug. I picked him up to look at him and he stunk of it, so I put him in the bathtub. He wasn't as good as he usually is in the tub. Then I put him on the grooming table and was drying him and then brushing him and he would cry every time I tried to stand him up to brush underneath him. It was a weird cry I never heard before. So I felt him and examined him everywhere, his legs his back and his feet. I couldn't find anything. He started to shake so I just held him but he cried when I picked him up. He wanted down. Last night he didn't play with my husband at all, in fact he would not even come near us. 

He slept on the floor in front of the couch..something he never does, he's always right there on the couch with us, or he's bugging my husband to play fetch all night while we are watching TV. This is usually his most playful and energetic time. He didn't want to do anything.:huh: He would not let us touch his belly and would cry out, so he stayed away from us. At one time, he went into my bedroom closet and was lying down there. I let him do it. Meanwhile, he didn't have anything to eat all day. I tried giving him the Natural Balance (dry) Limited Ingredients with chicken. He wouldn't touch it. So last night, we put him in bed with us. At one point he woke us up and my dh took him outside. He said he had diarrhrea. So I cleaned him up and put him back in bed with us. (I know I'm crazy, but he was sleeping on the foot of the bed.) 
This morning, I found drops of diarrhea in the guest bathroom. It looked dry like he did it very early this morning. After cleaning that up, I examined him again. Still couldn't find anything wrong, but at least he was not shaking. I did not add the Pet Dental to his water today, thinking it could be from that. He still has not eaten a thing. I boiled some chicken for him and he won't touch it. I don't feel his stomach making any noises. Didn't feel it last night either. But he has been belching occasionally the last week or so, like he is going to throw up but he doesn't. 

Just now I took him out and he had more loose stool but just a drop. 
Do you think I should take him to the Vet? He's walking fine, getting up on the couch up his little stairs ok. So I think it's just his belly ache.

*Here's the ingredients in the Pet Dental by Four Paws:*
Water, Glycerin, Citric Acid, Methyl Salicylate,Sodium Borate,Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Sodium Benzoate, Postassium Sorbate, Trisodium EDTA FD&C Blue 1, FD&C yellow 5.
Now that I see all the sodium in it do you think it could be from that? I don't even know what those other ingredients are. Now I feel really bad. I followed the directions by adding 1 tablespoon of the liquid with 32 oz. of water. 

Do I try feeding him or just allow him to eat when he's hungry? 
I don't want to over react, but Rocky has never had diarrhrea before, not even loose bowels. That was his first time throwing up food. He has in the past threw up a little yellow liquid. But not for a long time. It looked like the couple of treats I gave him before I left. Not much. But between that and the loose bowels I'm worried. 

Do you think it was the Pet Dental? The only other different thing I did that day (Wednesday night) is give him a little chicken from the crock pot that was cooked with onions. Could the flavor of the onions do it? I'm tending to think it's the Pet Dental because I looked up onions and although I knew not to give him any onions, I didn't think giving him a tiny bit of chicken cooked in soup with onions would hurt. I feel so responsible for making my little boy so sick!!!!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Forgot to mention: Last night he was in the praying position. Head and front part of his body down and his butt and hind legs up, another sign of pain.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly, instead of tearing your hair out, I would take him to the vet. You will feel alot better and so will your baby.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I hate it when the fluffs get sick. It's just like an infant a guessing game. They can't tell you how they feel and we feel helpless. Praying Rocky will be feeling better soon.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Diane----I have a feeling it is the TREATS. Same this week for us. I gave Vanilla treats called ZOE dental treats and I have found vomitt this week in her bed and she has had very very loose stools with drips on the floor as well. At first I did not think it was the treats so I gave it to her again the next day and it happend al over again So now NO DENTAL TREATS just Greenies.....strange but these do not bother her at all.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi how are you? just read your post i too like christine think he should see the vet poor baby shaking sounds like alot of pain for an upset stomach prayers coming your way for a speedy recovery 

Anna oxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, thank you all for your replies. I have calmed down a bit. :HistericalSmiley:

Here is an update that happened shortly after my last post. I gave him the boiled chicken and he ate it. Shortly after eating it, he did have a very small loose poop. Just enough to stain his butt again! Then, a little bit later, a tiny drop more. He is playing though and not acting like he's in pain. So I know if I call the Vet, he'll say to come in. But he's showing an improvement. I hope the bowel movements stop. He hates rice. What else can I give him beside the chicken? If he's not completely well by tonight, I will take him to the Vet tomorrow. He has Saturday morning hours too. If he wasn't playing and still acting like he was in pain and didn't eat, I would have taken him in already. But I think right now I'm going to give it a couple of more hours. He is also allowing me to touch his belly! I think he's on the mend. But I don't think it was his wellness treats. He eats them all the time. I still think it was either the Pet dental solution or maybe he has a bug? My stomach is not great today either! Can he catch something from me or I from him?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Rocky.. does sound like he may have had a 'tender-tummy even before ( the earlier belching) and it may well have been a combo of the two new things that just didn't set well with him. 
I"d try giving him a little pumpkin ( plain not pie filling) to help firm up the stool since he does appear to feel a bit better. He probably had gas pains along with the diarrhea. 
if he's drinking good id most important... keeping hydrated with the diarrhea is very important.

Feel better little man! 

Let us know how he's feeling a bit later OK?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor Rocky. Dianne, I would not give him the Pet Dental, again either and I do not think Greenies are good treats. I think your approach is right on. He seems a little better. If he gets that distressed again over the weekend, I think he needs to see the vet. Please keep us posted..I hope he continues to improve.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky squeezed out two more tiny drops. He asks to go out quite a bit..probably thinks he'll have another accident. He never has accidents in the house, so it must have been traumatic for him. He hates messes. :HistericalSmiley:
I just called the Vet and made an appointment for 10:30 tomorrow morning. The tech said if he's feeling better it's no problem to cancel. She asked the doctor and he said to give him 1/4 of a 10mg. tablet of Pepcid twice a day. They didn't think it was necessary to come in today if he's better than yesterday. So only if he gets worse, I will take him tomorrow. 

Yes, Terry, I'm pretty sure he did have gas pain. Poor baby.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I told the Vet about the Pet Dental and he said he doesn't know what it is, so he can't say if it's from that. I never gave him Greenies, just his Wellness treats he gets all the time. That was all he ate yesterday..three treats. I'm not going to give him that Pet Dental Liquid in his water anymore. I think that was his only change and it has to be from that...well, I think it is. I'm no Vet, so any downhill slides and he's off to the Vet! Thanks April!



aprilb said:


> Poor Rocky. Dianne, I would not give him the Pet Dental, again either and I do not think Greenies are good treats. I think your approach is right on. He seems a little better. If he gets that distressed again over the weekend, I think he needs to see the vet. Please keep us posted..I hope he continues to improve.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it's that liquid pet dental I put in his water because that is his only change. I didn't give him any dental treats or greenies. He had his usual Wellness bites that he loves. But he had three of them yesterday morning, acted fine, then when I got home he was sick. Going to the Vet if there is any change for the worse. Thanks! I hope Vanilla gets better too! I hate it when they are sick. I remember the worrying when my kids were sick and here I am again doing the same thing!!:HistericalSmiley:



poochie2 said:


> Diane----I have a feeling it is the TREATS. Same this week for us. I gave Vanilla treats called ZOE dental treats and I have found vomitt this week in her bed and she has had very very loose stools with drips on the floor as well. At first I did not think it was the treats so I gave it to her again the next day and it happend al over again So now NO DENTAL TREATS just Greenies.....strange but these do not bother her at all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I swear - Tyler and Rocky - brothers from another mother. Tyler too was sick this past week. He NEVER has a loose stool and has only thrown up twice ever but the other day he had loose stool ( I learned from pediatricians that diarrhea is non stop loose poo vs some loose stools) once, then no appetite which isn't that odd for him. We had him up on the bed and he was agitated at about 4 in the morning. I put him down so he could go on the pad. Didn't really hear him doing that, then went to check on him and, you guessed it :w00t: stepped in the poo with a little of my heel :angry: and saw that it was very loose and cleaned him up (cutting off hair since I was too tired to wash and have a wet dog). Got up at 8:30am to hear him retching and he was throwing up at the end of the bed. I was worried but thought it was probably a stomach bug. It took a day or two and then he was fine. I just gave him boiled chicken (he hates rice too) and he perked up and was fine. Don't really think it was anything but some stomach bug. Hoping same for darling Rocky but I might think twice about the dental stuff. Our two boys are two peas in a pod.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks...I'm going to do that if he gets worse. He seems much better now. No pain or shaking all day.



[email protected] said:


> Hi how are you? just read your post i too like christine think he should see the vet poor baby shaking sounds like alot of pain for an upset stomach prayers coming your way for a speedy recovery
> 
> Anna oxo


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I told the Vet about the Pet Dental and he said he doesn't know what it is, so he can't say if it's from that. I never gave him Greenies, just his Wellness treats he gets all the time. That was all he ate yesterday..three treats. I'm not going to give him that Pet Dental Liquid in his water anymore. I think that was his only change and it has to be from that...well, I think it is. I'm no Vet, so any downhill slides and he's off to the Vet! Thanks April!


Sorry, I should have been more clear. When it came to the greenies, I was referring to Poochie2(Vanilla) I know you don't give these to Rocky. Let's pray he continues to improve. The Pepcid A/C should help..:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you think they went out on the town together behind our backs and now they are hung over? :HistericalSmiley:If that's the case, they are in BIG trouble!

Oh Susan, they are exactly alike..even down to getting sick around the same time. Rocky was agitated too..just couldn't seem to settle down. Maybe it is a bug! But I won't chance it with the stuff I put in his water again because the poor little guy suffered in pain last night. Laughing about you stepping in poo because that is what happened to me this morning, NO LIE...I stepped in it when I went into the bathroom to wash him. YUCK...then I cleaned it up, then washed all the tile in the house. I've been cleaning all day..still in my pj's. So now I'm going to take a shower and pray there is no accidents while I'm in there. He's sleeping pretty soundly right now, so talk to you later. I hope there is no more butt washing...maybe I'll start using the scissors too. The smallest drop gets him dirty! So glad to hear Tyler is better and it was only two days. Did he have stomach pain too? These boys of ours, sheesh!!!



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - I swear - Tyler and Rocky - brothers from another mother. Tyler too was sick this past week. He NEVER has a loose stool and has only thrown up twice ever but the other day he had loose stool ( I learned from pediatricians that diarrhea is non stop loose poo vs some loose stools) once, then no appetite which isn't that odd for him. We had him up on the bed and he was agitated at about 4 in the morning. I put him down so he could go on the pad. Didn't really hear him doing that, then went to check on him and, you guessed it :w00t: stepped in the poo with a little of my heel :angry: and saw that it was very loose and cleaned him up (cutting off hair since I was too tired to wash and have a wet dog). Got up at 8:30am to hear him retching and he was throwing up at the end of the bed. I was worried but thought it was probably a stomach bug. It took a day or two and then he was fine. I just gave him boiled chicken (he hates rice too) and he perked up and was fine. Don't really think it was anything but some stomach bug. Hoping same for darling Rocky but I might think twice about the dental stuff. Our two boys are two peas in a pod.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah,now it's trying to figure out how to get it down his throat!



aprilb said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. When it came to the greenies, I was referring to Poochie2(Vanilla) I know you don't give these to Rocky. Let's pray he continues to improve. The Pepcid A/C should help..:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I use the Pepcid that melts in your mouth, and if Cozette is really unwilling to take it, I put it in a teaspoon with water and syringe it up, then squirt it into her mouth. 

Funny, but Cozette's not been well either. Threw up yesterday and stood there shaking, staring at me. She was much better by nighttime though-- even ate boiled chicken and rice.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackie, good idea! I still need to get some, he's sleeping right now, but when he's awake, I'll take him with me to the drive through at Walgreen's. I didn't know they melt in your mouth..great. I also have a syringe. What is this with sick fluffs this week? He ate his boiled chicken, but he hates rice. He pushes it out of his bowl onto the floor and he eats the chicken. I'm so glad darling Cozette is feeling better!!!:wub:



socalyte said:


> I use the Pepcid that melts in your mouth, and if Cozette is really unwilling to take it, I put it in a teaspoon with water and syringe it up, then squirt it into her mouth.
> 
> Funny, but Cozette's not been well either. Threw up yesterday and stood there shaking, staring at me. She was much better by nighttime though-- even ate boiled chicken and rice.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, little Rockie baby. I hate to hear that he is in pain. Gas pains can be awful. Get better fast Rock Star!:smootch:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Sylvia...I think we are both feeling under the weather with our tummy upsets. With this gorgeous weather outside it sucks to be in. I've been cleaning all day, so I can finish my Christmas shopping tomorrow and just be home with Rockstar today. He's doing better, thanks again.



Sylie said:


> Oh, little Rockie baby. I hate to hear that he is in pain. Gas pains can be awful. Get better fast Rock Star!:smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- my heart goes out to you 'cause I know how loved Rocky is. I'm sure it's just an upset tummy. It could be from the dental stuff or it could be from something else -- kind of like when we get an upset tummy and don't know what it's from.

It sounds like he's getting better, so I don't think a Vet visit is in order unless he backslides and begins to get worse.

In the meantime, you can also give some Imodime AD (about a quarter of a tablet) if he has diarreha. Also, make certain that he doesn't become dehydrated. You can syringe water into his mouth if needed. That's what you have to worry about most.

Poor Rocky -- Awntie Lynn wishes she was there to help you feel better. I'm sending prayers that your tummy is better soon.

And poor Tyler -- Awntie Lynn is also sending prayers for you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Lynn...I was really worried last night. He's better today, just tiny drops of loose poo every once in a while. He ate the boiled chicken. And he's acting more relaxed today. I saw him drink once today after he ate, but not since then. He's not a big drinker to start with. He just woke up from a long nap...so I'm going to take him to the drugstore now to go get his Pepcid. I'm waiting till you tell me it's ok to open his pressie from you. I posted to you but don't know if you saw it. I was so excited to get a surprise for Rocky from you, Lacie, Tilly and Secret. :chili:Thanks again!!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- my heart goes out to you 'cause I know how loved Rocky is. I'm sure it's just an upset tummy. It could be from the dental stuff or it could be from something else -- kind of like when we get an upset tummy and don't know what it's from.
> 
> It sounds like he's getting better, so I don't think a Vet visit is in order unless he backslides and begins to get worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad Rocky is doing better. Hugs.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much!



allheart said:


> Glad Rocky is doing better. Hugs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dianne, I'm so sorry to hear little Rocky is not feeling well! Sounds like he is getting better though, so I'm so glad...hope he continues to feel better. Poor little guy. Have you ever tried ginger mint tonic? It's been such a HUGE help to Bailey whenever he has an upset tummy. Whenever he is having tummy gurgles or showing signs of tummy issues, I give him the ginger mint tonic and it always make him feel better. I also have done pepcid ac with him and that helps too. 

I agree with Lynn in that the most important thing is to keep him hydrated. I got some unflavored pedialyte to syringe in Bailey's mouth when he was sick and that worked pretty well to keep him from getting dehydrated. 

Hope Rocky is back to his healthy, happy rockstar self soon!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dianne, sorry that I missed this thread yesterday! I hope our Rocky is feeling better today. Poor little thing. I must say, knowing how 'sophisticated' his palate is, I'm surprised he drank the fortified water!

Maybe that time in the sun helped to heal whatever was ailing him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Diane, we have been out of town, so just picking this up--our love to Rocky & you and "gute besserung." Sending prayers up & to you love & kisses. Kitzi & Sandi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Rocky is all better by now!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been off line, Dianne. I'm hoping that Rocky is feeling better. Tyler's total appetite is back and he's doing just fine now. Hoping same for Rocky.:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How's Rocky? 
I hope he's back to 100%!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Getting a bit concerned about our little Rocky... not seeing any update! Praying all is OK with our little guy!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

praying that all is well with little Rockstar :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dianne, how's our guy today?


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I just read this post. How is sweet Rocky feeling? I hope he's all better! Chloe sends Rocky plenty kissies!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you all for asking. Rocky had a good day yesterday. He ate boiled chicken for breakfast and dinner. I didn't give him anything else. Gave him Pepcid Ac 1/4 of a 10mg. tablet. I hid it in a treat and he ate it. Today, different story. He woke up seemingly fine. Didn't want breakfast, but that's nothing new for him. We went out Christmas shopping and when we got back he looked excited to see me, but was trembling. He wouldn't eat his boiled chicken, wouldn't eat a treat, wouldn't touch the little bit of peanut butter on my finger (pill hidden inside) and wouldn't drink any water. Trembling and wanting me to hold him. I finally got some water down him with a syringe and made him a hamburger on the grill. Guess what? He ate the whole burger (kept his head buried in his bowl till it was all gone!) He's been sleeping on my lap ever since, no trembling! He's also not playing when this is his most active time during the day! I may take him to the Vet tomorrow morning, but the Vet did say to give him the Pepcid Ac twice a day. I only gave it to him once yesterday. Hmmmmm. By the way, George and I have had stomach aches all week too. Can he catch it from us or vice versa?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad to read that there is no trembling, but I hope he will eat twice per day at least so that you can give him the pill as required. I also hope that he will get back to his playful full self soon. 

I'm not an expert, but I don't think pups can catch stomach ache from humans 0.o .... The only thing I can think of is the same source of food that caused a stomach ache. Not sure.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry to read that, Dianne. I think I would take him to the vet. I read somewhere that dogs and humans can't catch bugs from each other.

I hope that he feels better tomorrow. Poor little guy. Hugs to both of you.


----------

